# Toronto IBS Group Meeting: November 27, 2003



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

We will be holding our next meeting on Thursday, November 27, at Mount Sinai Hospital, 600 University Avenue, Toronto, 15th floor classroom, from 7:00-8:30pm.At the November meeting Cathy Richards, creator of a new easily digestible snack bar called Simply, and author of Crohn's Disease: Complementary and Western Therapies will be our special guest. Cathy will be providing samples of Simply and will be discussing how IBS sufferers may benefit from this snack food.A reminder that as a result of an increase in the cost of renting the room at Mt. Sinai Hospital we are now asking for a $5.00 voluntary contribution for attending our meetings.Visit our booth at the Women's Health Matters Forum and Expo on January 16-17, 2004 at the Metro Toronto Convention Centre, South Building. http://www.womenshealthmatters.ca/forum/ . Thank you to Novartis Pharmaceutical Canada for generously donating the booth to us.Following the November meeting, our next meeting will be in February 2004. Stay tuned for the date and possibly a new location.If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me.Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This a reminder about the meeting in Toronto on Thursday night, Nov. 27.Jeff


----------

